# My big bird



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some new photos I took of Spike today. Iam not sure if you can notice a shadow but my polarizer is stuck on my lens and I had to use my other flash  

Dorky bird 








Taking time to smell the fake roses 








Well hello there gorgeous 









Hope you enjoy


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

What beautiful photos!! Especially the last one, that is great. lol.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I especially like the last one too, that's a great photo!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks guys  He sure does love himself


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

Great pictures and good photography skills too! I like to bring roses in from the garden sometimes and once I found Ronan running around the table with rose in his beak, it was so cute. The last shot is my fav too.


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

*Nice*

Very nice photos. The mirror one is my fav. too. Sweet Spike.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Great Pics.

I love the first one. He looks like he is in the middle of an Elvis move.

The mirror picture is adorable as well.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Could Spike be Spikette? You got (him) in July of last year right? I could swear I see wingspots in one of those photos! Beautiful pics by the way.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I must have missed these photos, Spike looks handsome as always  He is definitely all male he talks up a storm and he was dna'd male


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Laura is right  He is all boy, he is beak banging my fingers right now  I don't think he wants me typing on his keyboard


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

How dare you type on HIS keyboard. Of all the nerve!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great photos... you should enter them in a pet photo contest!!!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Spike would win ALL the time. He's so handsome it would hardly be fair.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

awww thanks  I won't tell him that though it might go straight to his bird brain


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

I think that Spike would think that you would'nt have to worry about his handsomeness getting to his head. He would say that it was a fact that has already been established. Old news!! 

Such handsomeness is just obviousplain obvious.


----------

